# Divorce For Dummies



## bellringer (Aug 20, 2010)

Do they sell a book like this? I would love to buy it for my stbx as he has no idea how divorce works. last nite, he called for my son, I was on the house phone so I had my son call him from my cell, my son finds me in the house and says mom talk, talk, I said why, he says to his father see dad she is on the other phone. so later last nite stbx calls again and has son put me on the phone, and he asks me why I dont answer the call waiting, is it so important I dont click over, I told him yes it was. he says why did you have son call me from your cell, I said does it matter, which phone he calls from, wtf. then he starts talking about putting son in ccd classes, now while we were still married we talked about this and decided since we dont go to church we would let son decide later if he wants to go, we were together 20 yrs and the only time we went to church was funerals or weddings, I mean his family does go but if he was so religious he would have been going with son from the day he was born like his brother is. I believe in god but I dont go to church and neither does he. so I tell him I will not be taking him and he is more than welcome to do it himself, he says no you are doing it, me, no you can take him, him, no we are going to do this together, you will be going with us. what is wrong with this guy it is no longer we. 


I even wrote him boundries he must follow when my son and I move out and he refuses to follow them, its all about control with him, the boundries were just he wont be popping in like he does here and the phone calls have to stop, he dont understand that once we are divorced he cant dictate everything my son and I do. he just dont get it. I have to find this book and buy him a copy. he thinks nothing of popping in and sitting here for an hour.


----------

